# Huge Amberjack FIGHT



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup:
Huge Amberjack FIGHT

The reef donkey is without question one of the toughest pound-for-pound fighters ever to challenge even the strongest of men. The Amberjack is called reef donkeys because of its stubbornness to come to the surface. They will pull until their head comes over the rail.Greater Amberjack can be found in the Atlantic and Pacific Oceans. In the western Atlantic they are found from Nova Scotia to Brazil, including the Gulf of Mexico and Caribbean:We are packed and ready for a 39 hour adventure deep into the very heart of the Gulf of Mexico.Let's go:When Tammy talks, we listen:When Tammy cooks, we eat:Mr, John Martin, fishing coach on the Florida, is a proud Florida native who has been fishing Florida waters his entire life. This University of Florida graduate represents the epitome of Southern hospitality. He is always more than willing to share his vast knowledge. John is on virtually all Friday overnight trips.Talk to John; he can make a good fisherman a great fisherman:By our standards the Friday night bite is slower than we would like; regardless...What a way to greet Saturday morning:Our fishing coach not only tells us how... He shows us!Nasty and wet:Not a problem:No telling what you are going to see out here:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The action continues. Nice King:Talk about action... Ever fight a tuna?And we thought that Blackfin fought hard.Think you are man/woman enough for this?It's been a long fish-catching, eating, sleeping night/day.After a hot shower it's off to Tammy land:On the long ride home our bunks are our best friends:Early Sunday morning:Huge Amberjack FIGHTCatch the on-the-water video of our trip. Watch, 15:23 minutes into the video, Mr. Matt Norris, Lacoochee, Florida, battle the huge Amberjack

:




Up next a very special 44 hour full moon trip.Snapper go a 'little' crazy during the full of the moon.This was last year's August full moon catch:The 2019 August full moon is 8/15/19 @ 8:31 A.M.We will be fishing all night Friday, and all day Saturday immediately after the full moon.This is going to be a good one!Mystery fish:This was spit-up by a porgy. Not sure I have ever seen one before:*What an honor bringing our Florida to you:


----------

